# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Meteoclimatic

## delarbol

Hola pongo este titulo como enlace de mucha gente que nos gusta la meteorología  y como no los embalses. Desde mi estación es apasionante ver como circulan los datos tanto meteorológicos (al instante) como un poco mas lentos los embalses. 
Creo que para los aficionados al tema es muy interesante.
http://www.meteoclimatic.com/index
La mía esta en el Arroyo de la Miel. Málaga

----------


## juanlo

Ya lo creo que es intersante, de hecho hace tiempo que la tengo en favoritos gracias a un forero que me la pasó.
Saludos.

----------


## delarbol

Esta es la mía y si queréis mas datos estoy a disposición   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESAND2900000029631C

----------


## ben-amar

No estan nada mal, acabo de pasarlas a favoritos.
Gracias por los enlaces

----------


## sergi1907

Un enlace muy interesante Delarbol :Smile: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------

